# Very important news - Proctor and Gamble has bought Natura dog foods (Innova, Evo)



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Proctor & Gamble purchases Natura Pet Products. 

All the products, Innova, Evo, California Naturals, Healthwise and Karma – gobbled up by one of the Big Dogs of pet food. Now a partner food to Iams/Eukanuba. 

The following is a press release issued by Proctor & Gamble

P&G Acquires Natura Pet Products

P&G Expands Further in 'Super Premium' Pet Food Segment 
CINCINNATI, May 5, 2010 /PRNewswire via COMTEX/ --The Procter & Gamble Company (NYSE: PG) has signed an agreement to acquire Natura Pet Products, Inc., a privately-held pet food business based in Davis, California. 

This move enables P&G to expand into the attractive "holistic and naturals" segment of the pet food category, complementing P&G's current Iams and Eukanuba brands and helping the Company advance its overall growth strategy of "reaching more consumers in more parts of the world more completely." 
Natura's brands include Innova, Evo, California Natural, Healthwise, Mother Nature and Karma. These brands are sold in a limited number of pet specialty stores and through veterinarians, mainly in the United States and Canada. 
"These outstanding brands and the great employees of Natura Pet Products will complement our Eukanuba and Iams brands very well," said Dan Rajczak, senior vice president of P&G's global pet care and snacks businesses. "This acquisition gives us a strong position in the holistic and natural pet food segment. It will enable us to enhance the health and well-being of even more dogs and cats and represents an exciting new source of growth for our business."

"It's time for the right company to take our brands to the next level of growth. P&G is that company," said John Rademakers, founder and owner of Natura Pet Products. "We know that P&G will honor our history as they capitalize on their strengths to build these brands."

Natura Pet Products employs about 140 people, mainly at its production sites in San Leandro, California and Fremont, Nebraska. P&G is targeting to close this deal in about a month, subject to customary closing conditions and regulatory clearances. Specific terms of the deal are not being disclosed.

About Procter & Gamble
Four billion times a day, P&G brands touch the lives of people around the world. The company has one of the strongest portfolios of trusted, quality, leadership brands, including Pampers(R), Tide(R), Ariel(R), Always(R), Whisper(R), Pantene(R), Mach3(R), Bounty(R), Dawn(R), Gain(R), Pringles(R), Charmin(R), Downy(R), Lenor(R), Iams(R), Crest(R), Oral-B(R), Duracell(R), Olay(R), Head & Shoulders(R), Wella(R), Gillette(R), Braun(R) and Fusion(R). The P&G community includes about 135,000 employees working in about 80 countries worldwide. Please visit http://www.pg.com for the latest news and in-depth information about P&G and its brands.

SOURCE Procter & Gamble
http://www.pginvestor.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=104574&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1422726


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

great I just switched to Innova after Wellness turned to crap..does that mean Innova will be crap soon too?


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah, what does that mean? Will they also turn to crap foods or will there actually be some DECENT foods easily found at grocery stores & such?? I dunno, whatever it means it won't effect us.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

MChis said:


> Yeah, what does that mean? Will they also turn to crap foods or will there actually be some DECENT foods easily found at grocery stores & such?? I dunno, whatever it means it won't effect us.


Yes, it won't affect raw feeders. But I know alot of people here really try hard to feed the best foods and it WILL affect them! 

I have a bad feeling that P&G will change the formulas and use cheaper meat sources, etc. in order to boost their profits. It will be interesting to see what happens with this, but I see it as bad news.


----------



## Bella's Mom (May 5, 2010)

Doesn't P&G do animal testing for their products?


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

It proboly is bad news...Raw feeding just isnt for me so now Im wondering what I should look into buying now...


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh no! I also have a bad feeling about this that P&G they may change the formula to save money and/or subcontract the manufacturing of Innova's products.

I was thinking about switching Bella's food from Wellness Core to Innova Evo because Wellness subcontracts the manufacturing of their food. I won't be feeding Innova to Bella either. I have to continue my search for another dog food for Bella who has food allergies and a sensitive stomach.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Proctor and Gamble test on animals as far as i am aware too.
A lot of folk wont want to touch it with a barge pole now.
I cant get that food anyhow here so doesnt affect me.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

appleblossom said:


> It proboly is bad news...Raw feeding just isnt for me so now Im wondering what I should look into buying now...


My dogs all thrive on Before Grain. It's from Merrick and comes in three flavors.
They make kibble and canned.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Ohhhhh noooo..Ugh, Innova Puppy..a food they finally both like. Great. Welp, what else is out there that is good??


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

It doesn't NECESSARILY mean the food will go bad. But there is a chance they may soon change to cheaper sources which could be bad. If you want keep on the food and if you notice a difference in the kibble or how your dogs handle it or look than you can change. 

Although if it were me I may switch. That being said I HAVE fed Taste of the Wild (Halpert when he was first a pup before I got a good raw resource for him) which yes is *gasp* a Diamond food. But they were made in different facilities and still used better ingerdients. So the company doesn't always = bad food, you just need to be educated and know what to watch out for. 
But thankfully no kibble matters to me!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow, I was just about to switch form wellness to innova, looks like I wont be doing that now. Oh, what to do?


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Yes, it won't affect raw feeders. But I know alot of people here really try hard to feed the best foods and it WILL affect them!


I know it will effect them. I didn't mean to sound snooty at all...I am NOT a snotty person I appologize if I came across that way. I just felt fortunate since I fed my dogs EVO and still felt EVO was one of the best foods & I've recommended it to many MANY people here & IRL. Open mouth - insert foot. :sad1: Sorry....


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Urgh, that's discouraging news.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Dangit!!! Ugh!!! Thanks for the heads up Tracy. Looks like I'm going to have no choice but to go to a home cooked diet. If it wasn't for worrying about them getting the right nutrients with it, I would have already done it. < sigh > Do they not make a vitamin/mineral supplement that you can just add to home cooked diets without having to buy everything separate?


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

T, I have a suppliment I dont use if you want it.. just PM me your snailmail addy. I think it should pass customs okay, and if we are unsure I can atleast tell you the name of it (good stuff, vet recommended ofcourse!).


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

K. On my way.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

NOoooooooooooooooooooooOOOoooooOOOOoooOOoOOOOO. Good thing I just ordered a bag of Acana I guess :-/ That really bums me out.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

shoot, shoot and double shoot...sighhhhh and we've used California Natural over 15 years....


----------



## ilovemychiCAMI (Jan 12, 2010)

ehhh! no good....


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Well, isn't that just wonderful . 
When I first started on this forum I fed my chi's Karma. I thought it was a fantastic kibble since it was the only kibble that had the green certified organic usda label on it, which meant it had to be at least 95% organic. Plus it was a small company. 
The ingredients I thought were great, until I came on this wonderful forum and learned about grain free and raw feeding. I thought my guys would do better on grain free and raw food so I made the switch. Unfortunately my sister didn't. She still feeds Karma, and they have already changed their kibble, and their bag! The kibble looks darker and smaller. And the bag no longer has the green usda certified organic label. It has the black and white label which means fewer organic ingredients. I believe 70%.
Anyways, thanks for the info Tracy. I will pass it along to my sister. I hope Ziwi Peak doesn't do anything stupid, or my guys will be eating only raw!


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

And the hunt for new kibble begins 

Curse people and their money hungry ways!!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I didnt read through all of this but Proctor and Gamble does animal testing. No way would I buy dog food from them. Thanks for sharing this info.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Tracy Thank You for posting this....Evo has always been my standby with Orijen, not anymore....


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Bella Luna said:


> Ohhhhh noooo..Ugh, Innova Puppy..a food they finally both like. Great. Welp, what else is out there that is good??


Acana, Orijen, Merrick, Fromm, Halo, ..........



Quinn said:


> It doesn't NECESSARILY mean the food will go bad. But there is a chance they may soon change to cheaper sources which could be bad. If you want keep on the food and if you notice a difference in the kibble or how your dogs handle it or look than you can change.
> 
> Although if it were me I may switch. That being said I HAVE fed Taste of the Wild (Halpert when he was first a pup before I got a good raw resource for him) which yes is *gasp* a Diamond food. But they were made in different facilities and still used better ingerdients. So the company doesn't always = bad food, you just need to be educated and know what to watch out for.
> But thankfully no kibble matters to me!


I'd totally stay away from ANY food P&G is associated with .. they do animal testing.



flippedstars said:


> NOoooooooooooooooooooooOOOoooooOOOOoooOOoOOOOO. Good thing I just ordered a bag of Acana I guess :-/ That really bums me out.


Great food, my dogs coats literally SHINE! 



Gingersmom said:


> shoot, shoot and double shoot...sighhhhh and we've used California Natural over 15 years....


 I know my cat loves CN.. but he's getting switched as of tomorrow to Orijen Kitten.

One of these days I may feed Raw, but right now it's not possible.


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

Thank God I switched to raw almost a month ago!!! Both my pups were on Innova Evo!!!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Another disappointed Evo feeder here too. It never ends *sigh* I am not going to feed Evo once P&G takes over, it's only a matter of time for the quality to suffer and I'm not going to support them anyway. So now I'm considering raw and/or The Honest Kitchen dehydrated raw. Seems like every time I find a great product something has to ruin it! :foxes15:


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

I agree, Val!

My guys are all on Innova puppy currently for prada, and i was SO excited to have them all on EVO when Prada got a little older!

We were on Acana before, but I think I'm going to have to follow suit and start ordering the dehydrated raw online if I can't find any boutiques here that distribute any type of raw product!

This sucks! D:


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Can anyone tell me which they consider cheaper, raw or dehydrated raw? I've fed both and both seem to agree with my husky at the very least, I've not been successful in feeding Faith raw (she won't eat it!). I fed my husky raw chicken last night for his dinner and he ate it right up.  I'm just wondering if it would be cheaper to go full raw versus pre-made dehydrated raw and just get dehydrated raw for situations like traveling or boarding, etc.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I read yesterday that even the pre-made raw by Nature's Variety had many recalls. I know some of the members here were using those medallions.  I hope everyone is okay. It's getting tougher and tougher to find anything to feed them outside of something you prepare yourself.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

huskyluv said:


> Can anyone tell me which they consider cheaper, raw or dehydrated raw? I've fed both and both seem to agree with my husky at the very least, I've not been successful in feeding Faith raw (she won't eat it!). I fed my husky raw chicken last night for his dinner and he ate it right up.  I'm just wondering if it would be cheaper to go full raw versus pre-made dehydrated raw and just get dehydrated raw for situations like traveling or boarding, etc.


Do it yourself is WAY cheaper than pre-mades. As TLI said, NV had a recall so I switched to Stella and Chewy's and also feed Primal occasionally. (Both frozen nuggets and the dehydrated patties.) They are perfect for traveling.

Most people can do prey model raw for around $1.00 a pound. Since I'm just feeding Brody, I don't worry too much about that... for example, a beef heart might be $5 or $6 but it is easily 20 meals. (That wouldn't apply to a husky, of course.) 

I think the PMR would end up being cheaper than quality kibble. Especially if you can find a co-op or other source of good meat for reasonable prices.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks Tracy! Yeah it's feeding my husky that is my biggest concern cost wise, the chis are much easier on the pocketbook kibble or otherwise. lol I am very strongly leaning toward taking the plunge into full raw (I've only fed raw meals every now and then in the past whenever I've had some extra raw meat leftover when I cook dinner like last night I had a whole extra chicken breast and I gave that to Dakota for his dinner.) I might still buy dehydrated raw for traveling though since it'll be easier for trips. I will have to look around and see what options I have for acquiring meat, organs and RMBs. I've been wanting to switch to raw forever but haven't found the right time to do it so maybe this P&G nonsense is going to be a good thing and force me to dive into raw finally!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Okay the Orijen reviews say they should be given to large breeds due to their high protein levels (40%) What are you Orijen feeders thoughts on this?

Also Merrick (kibble form), Halo, Acana are all 4 star foods and Acana is 4 star and say that their is not enough meat content and if you feed this then you need to supplement with some other meat?

Fromm is a 3 star food, and not recommended.

Again, I am looking at the kibble versions.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Orijen's protein content (40%) is actually slightly lower than Evo's (42%) and is equally fine for small breeds. If you had success with Evo you should have similar success with Orijen.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I have never fed Evo, mine have been on Wellness Core.

I was also wondering what everyone's thoughts were on feeding fish based kibble, any worries on Mercury poisoning?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Also what are the other two dog food review sites? I only have dogfoodanalysis.com saved. When I changed computers I lost all my links :-(


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Yoshismom said:


> Okay the Orijen reviews say they should be given to large breeds due to their high protein levels (40%) What are you Orijen feeders thoughts on this?
> 
> Also Merrick (kibble form), Halo, Acana are all 4 star foods and Acana is 4 star and say that their is not enough meat content and if you feed this then you need to supplement with some other meat?
> 
> ...



Humm which Fromm is rated 3 stars? www.dogfoodadvisor rates the Fromm at 5 stars enthusiastically recomended


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

www.dogfoodanalysis.com also rates the Fromm as a 5 star food 

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=8&cat=all


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I looked up Fromm's classic adult and it was a 3 star...
http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=1471&cat=all


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Yoshismom said:


> Okay the Orijen reviews say they should be given to large breeds due to their high protein levels (40%) What are you Orijen feeders thoughts on this?
> 
> Also Merrick (kibble form), Halo, Acana are all 4 star foods and Acana is 4 star and say that their is not enough meat content and if you feed this then you need to supplement with some other meat?
> 
> ...


Acana's grainfree line is 5 star on doggiefood and has 32% protein or 60% meat =)


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I went to the pet store today & bought a bag of Fromm 4 star nutritionals I got the chicken a la veg one its rated 5 stars on both dogfoodadvisor & dogfoodanalysis...

The owner of the store told me that she will no longer be carrying any of the Innova, Evo or Californial Naturals foods since P & G now has them..


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Well, I decided what I'm going to switch to now that I am no longer going to be feeding Evo in light of this new P&G acquisition. As soon as I finish my current bag of Evo I'm going to be switching to a mix of raw with The Honest Kitchen dehydrated raw. I can't wait! I know this switch will be better for them anyway and I'm so glad to finally start feeding raw.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

flippedstars said:


> Acana's grainfree line is 5 star on doggiefood and has 32% protein or 60% meat =)


Thanks! There are so many different Acana's and other's that I was trying to go with a normal adult from that line. I cant tell what is and isnt grain free from the small pictures so I guess I checked the wrong one's. Doesnt matter really...I cant seem to find anything in my area. I really would like to feed Orijen or the Ziwipeak but I hate having things shippped in :-(


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Yoshismom said:


> Thanks! There are so many different Acana's and other's that I was trying to go with a normal adult from that line. I cant tell what is and isnt grain free from the small pictures so I guess I checked the wrong one's. Doesnt matter really...I cant seem to find anything in my area. I really would like to feed Orijen or the Ziwipeak but I hate having things shippped in :-(


I know :-/ I had to have it shipped. I'll let you know if I think its worth it =)


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Yoshismom said:


> Thanks! There are so many different Acana's and other's that I was trying to go with a normal adult from that line. I cant tell what is and isnt grain free from the small pictures so I guess I checked the wrong one's. Doesnt matter really...I cant seem to find anything in my area. I really would like to feed Orijen or the Ziwipeak but I hate having things shippped in :-(


Keep and eye out on petfooddirect.com Often enough they've got a coupon code floating around for free shipping up to like 50 pounds or something. Quite helpful when needing to ship in dog food


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

http://www.k9cuisine.com/ ships free for orders over $50. That isn't hard to do when buying premium dog food. 

I would just put a note in the comment box telling them to give you the freshest food they have with the longest expiration date. I ordered wellness core cat food from them and it expired in 3 months from when I got it. I ordered 40 pounds and so it expired before I could use it all. Probably not a big problem in the case of kibble, but I would still want the longest expiration date possible.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

How do you guys feel about 40 % protein? Also what do you think of TOTW High Prairie?


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Acana and Orijen are made by the same co. FYI


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Yoshismom said:


> How do you guys feel about 40 % protein? Also what do you think of TOTW High Prairie?


my mom feed this to her dog & she is doing great on it..I personally think the food has an odor too it but Gypsy doesnt mind lol..the food is manufatcured by Diamond though.


----------

